# Elec or Reed?



## Rbyotes (Jan 8, 2012)

Im needing help ive been told Electric calls work more for the younger pups and not so much for the older mature dogs is this true? any tips on either type of call elec or reed?


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I prefer open reed calls myself, but admit that electronic calls have benefits. I like the sounds from reed calls better than electronic calls but the ability to get the call away from your location is a big plus. I used to have a foxpro but sold it and exclusively use Open reed calls now. I call more coyotes now than when I had the electronic call but if you have enough money for both it can't hurt having both at your disposal. Either will work. Good luck!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I always carry both


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I bought an electronic call that everyone said works well.... No luck on my first outing, so I cant say much on this subject yet. Maybe my uncle's nonstop blowing in a poor sounding call had something to do with it. Either way im a noob to coyote hunting and i've got alot to learn.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

patience on every stand will help 
last time i was out with my call i called a bunch then i was about to get up and leave and i noticed some deer get spooked...it was either a bobcat or a coyote...both of which i wanted 
lol
I'd take both out with you, sometimes reeds can be more useful than the electric call.


----------

